# Another needless electrocution



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

So sad.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Damn sad! 

Especially the boy losing both parents!

Not knowing any real details we can all arm chair quarter back what happened that he hit the overhead lines.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

One would have to question why a teaher was doing this work instead of the maintenance crw?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Damn sad!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless he and his wife are electricians and trained in boomlift hazards they had no business being up there. The school should have hired professionals.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Sad. 

You don’t need a license to rent a boomb lift.


I guess they just expect that you know what you are doing.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

This kind of thing has taken out "professionals" too unfortunately. All it takes is a moments loss of concentration.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It's a shame but this could happen hanging a sign. It's too bad there's not more general safety education for everyone about the dangers of overhead lines. I think people get so used to driving and walking by them they can't imagine how much of a hazard is just a few yards away.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Linemen have my respect. You don’t even have to touch that stuff, it will reach out and touch you.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I can see on a regular job site having the safety meeting ahead of time and perhaps an observer watching from outside the vehicle. 

Unfortunately you can see this happening, folks trying to help out and save some money, as others said, not realizing how close dangers are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

TGGT said:


> Unless he and his wife are electricians and trained in boomlift hazards they had no business being up there. The school should have hired professionals.


We may never know the details.

So many teachers have a side business he could have been a contractor or even an EC for all we know.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

That's just sad. I would guess that they were volunteering to put it up and probably paid for the lift themselves? That's what I would do.


Tim.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Would be nice if there were more details. Better reporting. Seems odd to have HV power lines in that close a proximity of a school's athletic field.


----------



## Journey 2 Master (Mar 11, 2019)

This kind of stuff really pisses me off. I understand volunteer organizations need to get what they can but there's no shortcuts when it comes to electricity....well there are shortcuts....and this is the **** that happens when one is taken. So sad.


----------



## billragston (Jul 26, 2019)

This also happened to one of the electrician Seven Hills in my work area.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We may never know the details.
> 
> So many teachers have a side business he could have been a contractor or even an EC for all we know.


Bingo!

It is very likely he was qualified.

from here: https://www.tallahassee.com/story/n...and-wife-who-died-tragic-accident/3161172002/


> Corey Crum, an owner of C&L Construction, was in the pile-driving business. He donated his time and materials for large concrete posts to support a new scoreboard for the baseball field, which saw major damage from the hurricane last year.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Just the other day, another pile drilling rig. In Ontario.

A 26-year-old Bowmanville woman was killed in an industrial accident Thursday in Vaughan.

An employee of Pontil Drilling in Mount Albert was operating a large drilling truck when it contacted overhead electrical wires, said an Ontario Ministry of Labour spokesperson.

The incident occurred at about 8 p.m. in a plaza at 7685 Jane Street, south of Hwy. 7.

The ministry spokesperson said the employee was backing up the truck but lowered the drill prematurely and into hydro power lines causing an explosion.

No other injuries were reported.

The Ministry of Labour continues to investigate the incident.


----------

